# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Sexing green tree frogs

## wesly2009

I just got two of these guys a week ago and just wondering if there is a way to sex these frogs.  i have heard some calling in the terrarium but i get up to see who it is and it stops.

----------


## Kurt

They may eventually feel safe enough that they will keep singing when you look. I know whenh a lot of my frogs start calling for the first time, they have a tendency to shut up if I moved to look at them. But after a while they become bolder and won't care if you're looking. When my red-eyes went into the breeding chamber for the first time, they wouldn't shut up, even if I put my hand there with them. My male tomato frog started singing while I was feeding the tomatoes. My fire-bellied toads will even call if they are in my hand.
So just give them time to get to know you and realize you are not a threat.

----------

John

----------


## wesly2009

its funny, 5 minutes after i posted this on the forum one of them started to call and i happen to be right by the terrarium and saw it.  now im just wondering if the other is a female.

----------


## John Clare

These are pretty easy to sex - hold the frog behind the forearms and lift up its head - check the throat area for (a) dark colouration and (b) if it has a vocal sac.

----------


## wesly2009

sweet than it appears i have a male and a female.  without even trying.

----------


## eufa1313

@ JC,
So if they do have the vocal sac & dark colorations, are they male or female?

Also, I just added another gtf today, it is already made itself @ home in the enclosure... lol

----------


## John Clare

Vocal sack means male.

----------


## eufa1313

Yea, I kind of figured that.. lol *thumbs up*
What about grey's are they the same??
I have 2 gtf (female) & grey=male if the above is the same.

----------


## John Clare

Vocal sacs are usually pretty obvious on male Gray Tree Frogs, and males are a lot smaller than females.

----------


## wesly2009

quick update:  i have a male and a female,  the male calls but i have gotten no mating in the terrarium.  any suggestions?

----------


## John Clare

Please read the care article on Gray Tree Frogs.  Same requirements apply to Green Tree Frogs in order to get them to breed.

----------

